# Shark fishing in the Outer Banks



## GreasedUpGuy (May 29, 2010)

what is a common rig to fish for sharks in the Outer Banks, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Casted or yakked?


----------



## GreasedUpGuy (May 29, 2010)

casted


----------



## sublime (Jul 14, 2010)

look in the bible section


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

the rig of your choice... too much dissimilar metal(wire leader/hooks/swivels) might not be good. Fish in the evening with a chunk of Spanish and hang on! A big reel catches most... a little reel makes it exciting and makes you wish you had a big reel.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

sublime said:


> look in the bible section


x2


----------



## GreasedUpGuy (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

cutbait bob said:


> a little reel makes it exciting and makes you wish you had a big reel.


----------

